# Have a look at my HMDT,please.



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
This is an HMDT from one of my spawns last summer,I am planning on breeding him this week with a sibling female.
I would like your opinions on color and form,I know he has some red in him,his split seems to be good and his lobes seem to be pretty even.
I am hoping to get a show line from him and would love opinions on him over all,be honest,I take criticism for the better of my fish!
Since this will be my first attempt at breeding for shows,I need to know what is good about him and what is bad about him.
I do have a few more pics of him,but it will not let me upload them right now,if needed,I can probably put them on latter.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

You can't really see his color in the pic.,he is blue.


----------



## jakesmom (May 20, 2013)

If you do breed him will you be selling his spawn? I have been looking for a HMDT for quite a while.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I am going to breed him,he has been in the breeding tank for 2 weeks,I will be putting the female in this weekend.
We will see how things go,but you are welcome to have your pick(s).
I would not charge anyone on the forum for the fish(would not seem right,after all we are all friends),just shipping.
I will stay in touch.
Might try to resize the pic again,this one just shows a close up of his fins.
Bill


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

I know nothing about breeding bettas (or fish for that matter, my mollies seemed to procreate just fine without my help) but I do want to comment on what a pretty fish he is. Wrll from what I can see of him.


----------



## jakesmom (May 20, 2013)

Thank you so much. I am also in love with the rose tails, they are so beautiful, I know that breeding them is a debate right now but how beautiful and calming to watch.


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

dorsal fin looks pretty cool


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Let's try this pic.
Bill


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I really like him, overall. I am no expert on showing fish, but his fins are good. He has that "comb" look in on his dorsal, I don't know how that does in shows... Also, he has red wash on his anal fin that isn't ideal.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

I am hoping that by breeding him,I can lose the red wash.
His finnage looks pretty good,and you can see the split is really deep,his lobes,when he gives a good flare are even,just hope I can improve on his color!
His ventrals are nice also,just has that red in them.
I will see what the spawn will bring.
I got a few real nice sibling females,along with a few more decent males from the other spawn,but he had the best split and lobes.
Bill


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would definatly make sure to breed him to the sibling that has he least red wash but still has good form.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I would definatly make sure to breed him to the sibling that has he least red wash but still has good form.


I agree here!!! IF you can find a female with "yellow" wash, that tends to help get rid of the red wash.

What I saw the judges look for is the split...the closer the the peduncle the better (is that spelled right??? sp ck isn't underlining it...lol). He is short bodied, so the female needs to be longer bodied than he. Not all of his sister's will carry the DT gene, you will need to count the dorsal rays and find one with at least 12 dorsal rays...this is NOT counting the first 2 rays...those are spines/spikes that hold the dorsal up when flared.

Hope that helps, and good luck!!!

Lori


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the dorsal!!
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Well,it seems this guy is an egg eater,2nd time and all the eggs are gone the next evening!
Time to condition his 1 brother that I kept.
Bill


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Breed him to the female that has the most yellow..that is the red loss gene and since they are both carrying it it should show up in the F2 yellow acts just like red..only is recessive.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Careful when breeding DTxDT, you only want to do it once before bringing in an HM.. DTs are a deformity and will breed lots of deformities if continuously bred to one another.. so if both of his and the sibling's parents are DTs, then I would reconsider and breed him to an HM.. a HMDTxHM will produce a good amount of DTs without as big of a risk of deformities. As now you are going into the F2 (or more if the parents were siblings), so have to be careful when breeding "deformities". Good luck!


----------



## Betta Bonnie (May 21, 2013)

*beautiful fish*

here is one of my beauties


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Myates is correct... Watch for things like short bodies...


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Short stumpy bodies are what some of us call DeVito's...hahaha...as in Danny DeVito..lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's funny. I've never heard of that but it makes a lot of sense lol.

Short bodies can also cause digestive issues. Dt are often more susceptible to constipation because of it.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you have a specific female that you will be breeding him to? If you breed with blue, then the red wash should come out either by this fry or the next f2. I would want to outcross instead of breeding with a sibling. The purer the color the better. 

You could outcross to a reg HM and have DTHMxHM and then go back to a female fry and the DTHMxDTHM if you have any DT fry females. This would avoid the short body problems and give you what you want color wise.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

If you want quality I would not breed him. He is a bad multi I looks like with yellow base, carrying lots of black and bad red was. Plus he has a really bad dorsal. Like Matt said bad web reduction on it, not crisp enough around the fins a weak dorsal with really bad stubby first cpl rays


----------



## herefishy77 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ghost, can I see a picture of momma


----------

